# Custom Pantera for AFX - Any Takers?



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I had a break this weekend and decided to get back to carving another body for the AFX Speed Steer chassis. I began carving it back in January and even went out to a friend's house to take photos of his 1973 Pantera. My ultimate goal is to paint and build it like his, including the luggage rack on the back. 

Alpink has offered to cast some of my creations in resin and, unless I am mistaken, there isn't a body of the Pantera made for the AFX chassis. So, before I begin painting it, I was wondering if there was any interest out there in cyberspace for some of these cars. Al and I will decide an affordable price. 

I included a link to a photo of the "rough" body sitting on top of some photos of my friend's Pantera, this way you can get an idea of what it will eventually look like. I still have some detail work to carve into it, in addition to adding the bumper and luggage rack; however, the majority of the carving is done. You can either PM me or respond to this thread if you are interested. Thanks.

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/jimkelsey/media/PanteraAFX_zpsd10ad77c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Whats the price going to be??


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Whats the price going to be??


Ditto here :thumbsup:
will a painted (color cast) be available & w/ it have clear glass???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Gentlemen:

Great questions that deserve quality answers. Unfortunately, I cannot answer them completely yet, of which I will explain. 

Several months ago, Al asked me if he could cast some of my creations, of which I was honored that he would consider my carvings worthy. He also mentioned that there would be other guys on the forum who would like to have them. I realize that Tyco and Ideal have made the Pantera before - maybe other manufactures that I am not aware of - but I couldn't find one for the AFX. So, I decided to make one for myself. 

I got in touch with Al this week to show him the progress I had made and he mentioned again about casting my cars, which prompted me to ask all of you if there was interest in making copies for those on the forum. 

So, to answer your questions: Cost - yet to be determined
Color - Whatever type of resin Al has on hand
Clear windows - great question that I do not have a solid answer to.

I decided to carve clear acrylic, rather than other materials, in order to have clear windows. The acrylic is light, carves easily, and will adhear to almost anything with CA+ glue. I polish up both the inside and outside of the body, then mask off the windows when I airbrush the paint. However, that doesn't solve the issue of castings and those of you who would like to have clear windows. 

I need to discuss these questions, along with any others, with Al at length. All of these questions are great and will help determine if this is something we want to copy for the masses or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd be in for a pair. I'm sick of the same old same old. I'm only using my money for unique and different. The Resin dude and MEV do different and unique slot cars. Look em up. 

I am hoping and praying our very own Mr Dragula re-opens DragJet Customs and starts production again. His quality is right up thefe with the besf of them. He uses some kind of a metal flake resin that is just amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Two please. Clear Windows would be cool but solid would be fine with me too.
Ryan


----------

